# CPU temp



## CiTor (27. Juli 2002)

hallo leude,
ich habe soeben meinen neuen PC zusammen bekommen. Ich bin mir nun wegen der Temperatur der neuen CPU (XP 2100+) sehr unsicher. Im moment erreiche ich 52°C als standard. Die CPU lauft im mom zwar noch als einen 1600+, da ich die jumper auf dem MoBo noch ned definitiv eingestellt habe. Was meint ihr zu dieser Temperatur? kann ich den Sprung von 1600+ auf 2100+ wagen ohne dass die CPU zu heiss wird? Ich weiss ja ned, aber 52° C ist aus meiner sicht schon eine sehr hohe Zahl fuer praktisch null (ich nehme diese Werte aus dem Bios, hab noch kein betriebssystem drauf) CPU belastung. Ihr wissts hoffentlich, ob dies eher hohe Werte oder eher normale Werte sind. Danke fuer die Hilfe schon im Voraus.

Yep, CiTor


----------



## Freaky (27. Juli 2002)

denke die temp ist schon etwas hoch...
mein xp2000 liegt da bei 40° im normalbetrieb unter vollast max.47-48°
ein paar mehr angaben währen schon wichtig 

welchen
-lüfter
-kühler

gehäuselüfter drin ?

wie viele festplatten ?

usw.

mfg
freaky


----------



## CiTor (27. Juli 2002)

also ich habe ein CS 901 und 5 power fans eine HD (die auch noch einen kuehler selbst hat. Also das ganze Zeugs ist alles schoen kühl. Nur Die CPU macht mit der Temp ein wenig probs. Das mit dem fan ist ein wenig ein problem....ich hatte schon vorher ein problem mit der CPU. Dann bin ich zu nem Laden gerannt und die haben mir dann einen neuen fan daraufgepflanzt, da ihnen mein alter swiftech ned gefallen hat. Die haben gemeint, dass dieser fan ganz gut laufen wuerde....


----------



## wo0zy (27. Juli 2002)

sicher ist die temperatur ein bissl hoch aber ích hab ma auf soner seite gesehen wie heiß cpus werden dürfen. beim xp weiß ich das nich aber ich hab nen duron800 und der darf bis 90°C dann is es kritisch is der lüfter auch für deine cpu ausgelegt ewnn nich dann würde ich es an deiner stelle nich wagen aber ansosnten würde ich mal nen kurzen porbekauf starten. aber am besten is du rufst ma da an wo du den her hast


----------



## melmager (27. Juli 2002)

50 ist zu hoch 
möglichkeiten: lüfter zu klein
kein kontakt zwischen lüfter und cpu
(sitzt er richtig hast du wärmeleitpaste benutzt?)


----------



## MoPB82 (27. Juli 2002)

mein 1200thunder lief 2 wochen mit 90° und jetzt im schnitte mit 65 ° 
ich merk nichts von abstürzen oder so und ICH wäre mit 52 ° völlig zufrieden ... aber an deinerstelle würde ich die schritte bis 2200mhz nicht klein halten und dann die temp immer im auge behalten =)


----------



## ElFunghi (28. Juli 2002)

*lol* der AMD Schrott wird sowieso viel zu heis, was glaubt ihr warum die Intel dinger so teuer sind? Weil des qualität iss und net direkt nach ausfall des Kühlers in Flammen aufgehn...


----------



## wo0zy (28. Juli 2002)

lol, na das glaubste doch wohl selber nich!!

es gab da mal son video test mit nem amd und nem duron mhz weiß ich nich mehr.  in dem vieo wurde gezeit wie die einzelnen cpus sich verhalten wenn sie nicht gekühlt werden. der intel fing ziemlich schnell an zu brennen wärend der amd ne weile brauchte bis er qualmte und dabei blieb es auch.


----------



## MoPB82 (28. Juli 2002)

ich kenn des video , hab s glaub auch irgendwo auf der platte ... der intel ging in flammen auf und mit dem amd konnte man weiter zocken !!!


----------



## ElFunghi (28. Juli 2002)

WAT?? ihr seit n paar Deppen genau anders rum war es nämlich, ich hatte das video auch und was in flammen aufging war net der Intel sondern der AMD !! Nämlich glei alle 2 gingen in rauch auf, der P3 iss hängen geblieben blieb aber unverletzt der P4 lief ruckelnt weiter!!!


----------



## Dario Linsky (28. Juli 2002)

bleibt mal ruhig.
amd ist nicht schlechter als intel und andersrum. ich kenn leute, die haben nur schlechte erfahrungen mit amd-prozessoren gemacht und verteufeln amd deswegen. andererseits kenn ich genau so viele leute, die das gleiche mit intel machen.

wenn das hier so weiter geht, fängt von euch auch wahrscheinlich noch jemand an zu brennen.


----------



## ElFunghi (28. Juli 2002)

Hm *lol* jo hast recht. AMD iss ja auch ganz OK *zwinker* *stubs*


----------



## Slaya (29. Juli 2002)

Also ich hab nen P4 2Ghz und der hat kostand 35°C (unter Volllast 38°C)

Aber ob die Temperetaur den höheren Preis rechtfertigt ist noch eine ganz andere Frage!


----------



## CiTor (30. Juli 2002)

yo, hallo zemma,

n bissel spaet, aber ich hab mich nochma hier hin verirrt  easy. Also ich hab das Ding jetzt auf 52° idle und 58° voll am laufen. Es lauft alles ganz gut. Ich habe den Typen von dem Laden zur Versicherung angerufen und die haben mir eine neue CPU versprochen, falls das Ding in den naechsten 3 Monaten verbrennt. Das Thema hat sich also erledigt.

Ach ja: Der AMD kann bis 80° laufen. bei 70 wirds langsam kritisch, falls das fuer andere leuz interressant ist...

jep, CiTor


----------

